# Van to truck advice please!



## renov8r (Feb 16, 2013)

Fella's looking for some more advice here. 

I've always been wanting to get a truck. Right now I have a van, suits me perfectly but I want to start looking more pro. I'm caught in the middle though. I'm thinking to purchase a truck and keep the van for the instances where I need the van. My choices for truck are avalanche, ram 1500, or sierra denali. 

I'm kind of looking for opinion and personal feedback from anyone who works out of a truck and anyone who's gone from any kidn of vehicle to a truck. 

Majority of my materials gets delivered just the odd times where I need 10 and less sheets of 4x8 where I have to pick up. Needs to be a crew a cab cause of family times.


----------



## skillman (Sep 23, 2011)

F-250 crew cab I vote . Those ones you want are not work trucks . I have f-250 s plus vans .


----------



## renov8r (Feb 16, 2013)

How do you do on efficiency from the 250? gas and operation? I do about 75000-80000km a year plus I need something to transport family too so crew cab is a must. The rest of the time will be used to transport tools.


----------



## skillman (Sep 23, 2011)

There used for business so there correctly added in money wise . There used for plowing in winter . Anything less wont last . The super dutys are covered under factory for plowing . If they need to pick up a pallet of cement they can or roofing shingles . F-150s are not mention for these type of day in and day out .


----------



## renov8r (Feb 16, 2013)

I don't do any plowing at all. Been thinking of getting into it but not sure if I would have the time.

Shingles, I do minimal roofing. Only do it for sheds, low level seasonal rooms, and garage. 9/10 times, it usually less then 10 bundles I pick up. 

Cement, again I wouldn't be buying large quantity. Less 20 bags at most. 

Large quantities of materials I get delivered. 

Mostly, will be using this for my tools in the bed.


----------



## DKnafo (Feb 1, 2009)

How does a truck make you look more pro? Do you think you will get more work if you pull up in a truck over a van?


----------



## skillman (Sep 23, 2011)

You should be fine with a f-150 or 1500 then . Do you have a trailer .


----------



## edson group inc (Feb 3, 2010)

This is funny, I went from a truck to a van. I drove a 2010 dodge 2500 mega cab and pulled a 7x14 trailer. I'm not sure where you drive mostly but I found that my mega cab dodge was okay in Toronto as long as I didn't have my trailer and parallel parking at most times wasn't an option. Fuel cost on the truck was about $140-$160 per week with about 650-700 km's per tank.

A general contractor I work with uses an F-150 and doesn't need anything more than that. But I couldn't tell you how much he spends on fuel.


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

Drove both. Still like truck better.Separates tools from passengers. Has to be 8' bed. I'm on my fourth extended cab with 8' bed. Shorter than crew and fits kids in back seat just fine.

Currently Ford 2006 F-150 extra HD ( 7 lug nuts )


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

I have gone from 10' box truck, to. Crew cab, to one ton extended van. For lots of tools, van wins hands down. Not so good for multiple passengers though. That's what cars are for.


----------



## TAHomeRepairs (Jun 18, 2012)

I just got a new extended cab, Chevy half ton, this is what I always have driven and it suits me, I don't like all the half ton crew cabs because they only have a five foot bed. That leaves alot of 4x8 hanging out, especially with a trailer.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

You will be fine with most half tons. Becareful with dodge. Their trucks were running coils when I was looking into trucks and that's great if you want car type handling but your capacitys are out the window. I see people put about 10 bags on cement in the bed and they are rubbing on the bump stops. Also watch the Denali as that truck has the same issue mine has which is legal payload capacity. I have had over 2000lbs in my bed and was still 2" away from bump stops but law says it only allowed 800lb. The higher spec of a model you go with the lower your capacitys. Believe it or not adding 20" rim option on my truck increased its capacity as it added beefed up leaf springs. The legal payload did not increase but the Truck squats vastly less than other models without the 20's.


----------



## TAHomeRepairs (Jun 18, 2012)

BCConstruction said:


> You will be fine with most half tons. Becareful with dodge. Their trucks were running coils when I was looking into trucks and that's great if you want car type handling but your capacitys are out the window. I see people put about 10 bags on cement in the bed and they are rubbing on the bump stops. Also watch the Denali as that truck has the same issue mine has which is legal payload capacity. I have had over 2000lbs in my bed and was still 2" away from bump stops but law says it only allowed 800lb. The higher spec of a model you go with the lower your capacitys. Believe it or not adding 20" rim option on my truck increased its capacity as it added beefed up leaf springs. The legal payload did not increase but the Truck squats vastly less than other models without the 20's.


I didn't realize the 20's made that much difference, my truck came with them too.


----------



## AustinDB (Sep 11, 2006)

try pulling up in Mercedes 24' Sprinter...chrome 20"s and dice, then you'll look PRO :thumbup:


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

TAHomeRepairs said:


> I didn't realize the 20's made that much difference, my truck came with them too.


I'm not sure all brands do it but ford add a extra leaf to the models with 20's. it makes a massive difference.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Both would be best. A van is really nice when you are moving materials in bad weather. But limits on the size of what you can put in it. I just carried a triangle cabinet that was 88" tall and long and 22" wide to a clients home in my truck. It wouldn't fit in a van. You can cover the truck pretty well and protect the contents and take the cover off if you need the height.

I do both. 

As to it making you look more pro, just keep the van clean and tidy. That't pro


----------



## KennMacMoragh (Sep 16, 2008)

Funny you say you want a truck to look more pro. I always thought a van would look more pro because you basically can't use them for anything else besides work. That's one of the reasons I use a pick up truck, I need it for personal use too, don't want to drive a van everywhere. 

I use a 2008 Toyota Tundra, it is almost identical to the Ford F-150. I don't think I'd want it any larger, parking is hard enough with the size it is.


----------



## BBuild (Oct 10, 2012)

I'm a little curious as to why you think working out of an Avalanche or a Denali is more professional than a work van. I can see your need for a crew cab but a 4 door short bed truck doesn't scream "pro" to me unless your towing a big trailer.


----------



## Clarke Carpentry (Apr 22, 2011)

I've run a van and a minivan for work and personal respectively for years. The minivan has pretty much died so I just bought a crewcab pickup with an 8 foot bed. I'm a little worried about parking in the city, but it's a nightmare in anything anyway, so we'll see how it goes.


----------



## CanningCustom (Nov 4, 2007)

I run a 2012 ram 1500 with airbags and I have yet to have it close to rubbing the wheel wells. Even with a 20' trailer on the ass end.


----------



## renov8r (Feb 16, 2013)

edson group inc said:


> This is funny, I went from a truck to a van. I drove a 2010 dodge 2500 mega cab and pulled a 7x14 trailer. I'm not sure where you drive mostly but I found that my mega cab dodge was okay in Toronto as long as I didn't have my trailer and parallel parking at most times wasn't an option. Fuel cost on the truck was about $140-$160 per week with about 650-700 km's per tank.
> 
> A general contractor I work with uses an F-150 and doesn't need anything more than that. But I couldn't tell you how much he spends on fuel.


I drive all over the GTA and then some, I have clients all over the place. 

The furthest north I go would be Caledon East, odd trips to King City. The furthest east I go to is Brooklin which is the Town of Whitby by where they extending the 407. West I go as far Hamilton.

I'm basically Toronto, Scarborough, Mississagua, Brampton, Calendon, Hamilton, Cambridge, Markham, Stoufville, Whitby, Vaughan, Milton, Concord, Woodbridge. 

My average kilo-mileage is high always, in the 75-80k a year.


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

80,000 miles a year?
When do you have time to work?

In a 5 day work week, that averages to 320 miles per day. So you drive for 6 hours a day?


----------



## renov8r (Feb 16, 2013)

Warren said:


> 80,000 miles a year?
> When do you have time to work?
> 
> In a 5 day work week, that averages to 320 miles per day. So you drive for 6 hours a day?


Kilometers not miles, lol. That's a little less then 50000 miles a year. I use my van for both work and personal. So the kilometers rack up, easily. Sometimes I have multiple jobs going on at the same time, so I travel more then others. Plus, I also maintain a few restaurants, so there are times where I have a service calls. Also my kilometers add up from distances where I am working. Where I am working now, its about 40km away from home. I will put at minimum 80km a day atm, plus whatever extra I will add if I need to go to the store or see jobs.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

CanningCustom said:


> I run a 2012 ram 1500 with airbags and I have yet to have it close to rubbing the wheel wells. Even with a 20' trailer on the ass end.


When I looked at the rams before I bought the Ford I couldn't legally even tow my trailer. Think it had a 4600lb tow capacity. The f150 in similar spec as the ram had 9000lb payload capacity. The air bags def help the squating but they do nothing for tow capacity.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

BCConstruction said:


> When I looked at the rams before I bought the Ford I couldn't legally even tow my trailer. Think it had a 4600lb tow capacity. The f150 in similar spec as the ram had 9000lb payload capacity. The air bags def help the squating but they do nothing for tow capacity.


Dodge has almost a 10k tow capacity.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Inner10 said:


> Dodge has almost a 10k tow capacity.


Depends what spec you have. Fords max is 11300lbs if you got the the right model. The models I was looking at in the Rams which were the equivalent of my platinum were half what the fords were. They are pitiful for tow capacity.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

BCConstruction said:


> Depends what spec you have. Fords max is 11300lbs if you got the the right model. The models I was looking at in the Rams which were the equivalent of my platinum were half what the fords were. They are pitiful for tow capacity.


There is a slight variation but no where near that amount, Dodge doesn't have an equivalent of the Platinum with that level of luxury.


----------



## skyhook (Mar 17, 2007)

I've had several of both, trucks and vans. I would buy a new van if I was in the market. Never had anybody say my vans were not professional.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Inner10 said:


> There is a slight variation but no where near that amount, Dodge doesn't have an equivalent of the Platinum with that level of luxury.


I think it was a big horn or something like that. Their figures are also weird on the rams. All the other company's Trucks payloads and tow capacitys get lower the higher up the range you go. This makes sense as you have more equipment on the truck. But when you look at dodge trucks their figures for capacity get higher the higher up the truck range you go. But when you look in detail the figures are lower than they quote.


----------



## bbgcarpentry (Apr 11, 2009)

skillman said:


> F-250 crew cab I vote . Those ones you want are not work trucks . I have f-250 s plus vans .


What unprofessional about a van

Nothing it's the right van for the job


----------



## Clarke Carpentry (Apr 22, 2011)

Did a Ram steal your lunch money, BC? It's ok, you can tell us. :jester:


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Clarke Carpentry said:


> Did a Ram steal your lunch money, BC? It's ok, you can tell us. :jester:


Must be the chrome bumper on the big horn that reduces the towing capacity by 5000 pounds.

Who buys a half ton if you need to tow heavy anyway?


----------



## CanningCustom (Nov 4, 2007)

BCConstruction said:


> When I looked at the rams before I bought the Ford I couldn't legally even tow my trailer. Think it had a 4600lb tow capacity. The f150 in similar spec as the ram had 9000lb payload capacity. The air bags def help the squating but they do nothing for tow capacity.


I am good to go, upgraded suspension a little more than stock rams, and chipped it. We are good to go.


----------



## CanningCustom (Nov 4, 2007)

Renov8r next time you are down cambridge way ya need to meet up for a coffee


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Clarke Carpentry said:


> Did a Ram steal your lunch money, BC? It's ok, you can tell us. :jester:


Lol nope I was just amazed at how low the tow capacities were when I was looking. They have a strange way of figuring the max payloads and tow capacities. As an example you can take 2 identical trucks except for engine size and they will be drastically different in tow capacity. As an example the v6 can only tow a 4300lb yet the V8 is rated to tow 10k by the way this is properly equipped. The more option you add the less tow capacity you have. 

Most of us don't need anymore than a half ton. Some of the half tons have higher capacities than the f250's so you can have the nice ride if a half ton and capacity of a f250. I hate riding in 3/4ton trucks. It's like being in a roller skate. 

I test drove the f250 platinum the other week. Lovely truck but 2 things stopped me from trading mine in for it. The awful ride compared to my f150 and the back end looks weird. It's all out of proportion. 

I don't tow over 7000lb so no need for a truck with 18k lb tow capacity lol


----------



## Clarke Carpentry (Apr 22, 2011)

I find it very hard to believe manufacturer specs anyway. Especially now they seem to have got into this "payload" war. You just know they employ some guy specifically to come up with new ways to bump the figures. "If we tow on the 3rd moon of Jupiter on the 2nd Sunday in May we can increase the figure by 23lb".

I agree on the HD trucks too. The 2500 Ram is just too uncomfortable if you're going to be driving it every day and don't really need the capacity.


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

renov8r said:


> I'm thinking to purchase a truck and keep the van for the instances where I need the van.


The only advantage of a truck is hauling materials or equipment that's too bulky to fit in a van. 

A major disadvantage is carrying your tools protected from weather and theft. The only practical way to do that is to put a cap on it, and at that point you've created a faux van. You can't carry bulky items, and it's a royal PITA to crawl up inside to get at your tools.

I used to work out of an extended cab F150. Tools rode in the cab with me so I could keep the bed open for hauling. Every time I needed a tool, it was guaranteed to be at the bottom of the pile, which meant that my stuff was only organized during the first 5 minutes of Monday morning. And I had no room for passengers.

I now run an extended cargo van with shelves and drawers to keep everything accessible and organized. That easily saves me an hour a day that I used to spend digging for tools and packing them up at the end of the day. I use a trailer to haul materials that are too bulky to fit in the van.

Trying to run two different vehicles for work almost never works well. On the job, you're just about guaranteed to need something that's in the one you left at home.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Tinstaafl said:


> The only advantage of a truck is hauling materials or equipment that's too bulky to fit in a van.
> 
> A major disadvantage is carrying your tools protected from weather and theft. The only practical way to do that is to put a cap on it, and at that point you've created a faux van. You can't carry bulky items, and it's a royal PITA to crawl up inside to get at your tools.
> 
> ...


So so true...

Except vans aren't nearly as comfortable as a truck.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Tinstaafl said:


> The only advantage of a truck is hauling materials or equipment that's too bulky to fit in a van.
> 
> A major disadvantage is carrying your tools protected from weather and theft. The only practical way to do that is to put a cap on it, and at that point you've created a faux van. You can't carry bulky items, and it's a royal PITA to crawl up inside to get at your tools.


Not really...




























I can still carry 19 sheets of 3/4 x 49 x 97 particle board. If I carry 8 of them I can close the gate. The body tapers a bit as it goes up and the plastic liner takes up about an inch of length.

If I wanted to I could get a pc of aluminum and hang it over the boxes and make it a semi covered area that would be removable.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Clarke Carpentry said:


> I find it very hard to believe manufacturer specs anyway. Especially now they seem to have got into this "payload" war. You just know they employ some guy specifically to come up with new ways to bump the figures. "If we tow on the 3rd moon of Jupiter on the 2nd Sunday in May we can increase the figure by 23lb".
> 
> I agree on the HD trucks too. The 2500 Ram is just too uncomfortable if you're going to be driving it every day and don't really need the capacity.


The best way to figure it is looked at your GVWR then deduct you curb weight, fuel and passengers. Then what ever your left with is off course your payload then base your tow capacity from that. As an example my trailer weights about 5k lbs that's about 750lbs tongue weight based on 15% and my truck has a 900lb payload capacity. That means I can tow upto about a 7000lb trailer with me and fuel in the truck. Add 2 or 3 people and I have zero payload capacity and. Tow capacity. Of course it will handle it easily but I'm keeping figures based on what's allowed under law.


----------

